# On a more serious note



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What would you think?

A guy buys a bow (same color as yours, btw) and the first time at the range he shoots a 298 on the Vegas target.

He's not real happy with the way it is shooting  so he carries it home and completely breaks it down and reassembles it.

Brings it back to the range the next day and after about 30 minutes of nock tuning his arrows he shoots a 299, again on the Vegas target. :tongue:

Takes about a 30 minute break and helps with some bow work in the range's shop.

Decides to shoot one more game before finishing up. This time he shoots a 300. :mg:

I'm just waiting for him to show up in his moose head :moose2:

Great shooting 3DShooter80! :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd think that I need to let him tune my bow and get some bt tips if I were you 

Good job Chad.....


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW!! That's some shootin' there !!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*tune my bow?*

WOW! If I let you fine tune my bow will I shoot that good? Since the addition of my B-Stinger side bar I'm shooting 297 42X's on 5 spot. Doing better on Vegas too but not that good.

Way to go, Chad:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting Chad. :thumb:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been real happy with this new-to-me Ultratec that I picked up in the classifieds. Of course, I had to get the same color bow as ole Prag, just to make him jealous. I set it up, did a basic paper tune and went to the indoor range. Since they now have a 30 yard indoor range, I did a short french/walkback tune to check center shot. Then I shot a 298 vegas with fatboys. I realized that I had an issue of the cable rubbing on the side of the bottom cam so I went home and took the bow apart and switched the limbs around. That got rid of most of the rub. 
The next day was our league night. I shot a 299 22X and the one that I missed was due to me listening to the traditional shooter next to me grunting, groaning, and cursing under his breath, rather than focusing on my shot. He left and the next round I shot a 300 18x round. I am real happy with the way this bow shoots. 
But... nothing can compare to Mac's 30 3x round that he shot. He had to stop since he only had 3 arrows and lost a point out of one of them on the first end.:sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great job Chad.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellllentttt !! .... hey, at least you can get some goood "mind focus " practice at the same time.. the audible shooting-line self analysis per arrow grumbling is the best ..:darkbeer:

hey Mac... nice end..


----------

